# 1.8T 150HP vs 1.8T 180HP how different?



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*1.8T 150HP AWW vs 1.8T 180HP AWP, how different with MODS?*

Hi there,
I'm looking for a Jetta/Golf 1.8T '02 because its 180HP and want to chip it and do a stage 1 mod but its *Very Hard* for me to find a low price '02, its easier to get a '01 but it has the 150HP 1.8T, so,
all i know between the two motors '01 and '02 is that the pressure of the turbo has been changed from .6 to .8 bar and compression 9.3:1 to 9.5:1, besides that i know no difference, 
Also, GIAC states that, the '01 gains say 35~50HP and the '02 gains 15~35HP when chipped, 
the question is, when modding* is the '01 and the '02 the Same? i mean, same gain? or will the '02 180HP always be better? Coz i think its only the settings!.*
Thank you!


_Modified by Aleman at 5:45 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T 150HP AWW vs 1.8T 180HP AWP, how different with MODS? (Aleman)*

I do not know the stats of the chip, but it is likely that they will do a 1bar chip. It is the safest for a stock car. This will raise the boost on the '01 model more than the '02 model. Both chipped cars would probably be extremely similar.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T 150HP AWW vs 1.8T 180HP AWP, how different with MODS? (Aleman)*

read through the FAQ....all the answers are there.....then try search....answers are there too....


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T 150HP AWW vs 1.8T 180HP AWP, how different with MODS? (Passatboy101)*

Thats exactly what i mean,
is it the same then to get a AWW 150HP 2001 1.8T than an AWP 180HP 2002 if youre going to mod it stage 1?
coz that can really save some serious cash!.


----------



## Minesfasterthenyours (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T 150HP AWW vs 1.8T 180HP AWP, how different with MODS? (Aleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_Thats exactly what i mean,
is it the same then to get a AWW 150HP 2001 1.8T than an AWP 180HP 2002 if youre going to mod it stage 1?
coz that can really save some serious cash!.

1.8t Engine Codes
How to find your Engine Code:
Click here
Picture shows location of code on head. Picture is of a transverse motor but the tab is in the same physical location of the block in a longitudinal setup.
US Market Volkswagen
2000 Golf/Jetta: AWD
2001 Golf/Jetta: AWW
2002+ Golf/Jetta: AWP
1997-1999 Passat: AEB
1999-2001 Passat: ATW
2001 Passat: AUG/AWM
2002-2004 Passat: AMB
1999-2000 Beetle: APH
2001+ Beetle: AWV
2002 Beetle Turbo S: AWP
US Market Audi
1997-1999 A4: AEB
2000 A4: ATW
2001 A4: AWM
2002 A4: AMB
2000-2001 TT 180hp: ATC,AJQ,APX,APP,ARY,AUQ
2001-2004 TT 180hp: AWP
2001-2002 TT 225hp: AUM,BAM
2003-2004 TT 225hp: BEA
_____________________________________________
VW/Audi Engine Info
-058 Block: external water pump
-06A Block: internal water pump
-Displacement: 1.8L (1781cc)
-Firing Order: 1-3-4-2
-Cylinder #1 is next to the timing belt
-All catbacks are 2.17"
-Oil Capacity: 4.6qt (4.35L)
-Head bolt size: 11mm AEB, 10mm all others
-Engine Mount Assembly/Mounting Info
Engine dimensions for OE engines:
* Bore size - 81mm (3.19in)
* Stroke - 86.4mm (3.40in)
* Rod Length - 144mm
Volkswagen Engine Info
Engine Code: AWD
Model Years: 2000 (11/99 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
Torque: 155ft. [email protected] 1750RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 55mm (2.17")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: APH
Model Years: 2000
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5500RPM
Torque: 155ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWW/AWV
Model Years: 2001 (07/00 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
Torque: 162ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME 7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWP
Model Years: 2002+ (06/01 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 180hp @ 5500RPM
Torque: 174ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .8 Bar (11.6psi)
Audi Engine Info
Engine Code: AEB,ATW,AUG
Model Years: 1997-2000
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150 @ 5700 RPM
Torque: 155 ft. [email protected] 1750 RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.1
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
Engine Code: AWM
Model Years: 2001-2005
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1
Horsepower (SAE Net): 170 @ 5900 RPM
Torque: 166 ft. lbs. @ 1950 RPM
ECU: Motronic ME7.1
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)
_____________________________________________
Crank Info
1.8T crankshaft guide
* Cast Cranks
o AEB,ATW,AMB, AWM
* Forged Cranks
o AWD,AWW,AWP

_____________________________________________
Other Misc Info:

* 2nd O2 sensor on AWD can be tapped for A/F gauge
* AWP engines lack Fuse 6
* AWD had slightly different fitting coilpacks, they use clips and allen keys to be secured.
* The AEB engine code(non-dbw) has the largest intake ports and consequently is one of the most in demand head's to put on our cars.
* APH engines have a "baby" K03 turbo--not same as Golf and TT
* APH engines have the 2L exhaust
* APH engines have a smaller Intercooler (even smaller than Golf part). Less air through turbo = less boost.
* APH engines have Small Injectors, and 3 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator (sufficient for 150HP that’s it; maybe 160 max.)
* Looks like Golf 1.8T is a "hardware 180 HP" motor. The NB 1.8T is a "hardware 150 HP" motor. (ie Making 180HP Golf=software change; making 180HP NB=changing above parts)
* All AEB/ATW block are external water pump blocks, All others are internal.
***********************************************
All 1.8t heads are the same except for these differences:
* Size of intake/exhaust ports
* Use of tensioners (VVT or non-VVT)
* Valve covers
* Camshaft gear (06A vs 058)
***********************************************
For more....read the FAQ


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

you dont even read my post but paste unnecesary information.
the only question is.
*IF you're going to use Stage 1,  IS IT THE SAME to get a '01 or a '02?*
I did my homework reading about engines now its up to you motor gurus








Thank you!


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

According to APR the AWW ends up with the same amount of HP chipped as an AWP motor, so by that I would say that yes it's the same.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

The big difference in engines from the AWW-AWP was boost level. Same turbo, different boost.


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (mycarsux)*

Perfect!
And the compression ratio from 9.3:1 to 9.5:1 doesnt matter that much i guess huh?
update
ive read that its almost the same thing, also, Giac states that
AWW = 45~55HP and 50ft gain (195~205HP chipped)
AWP = 25~35HP and 50~60ft gain (205~215HP chipped)
so i dont think that the difference is worth the extra 500~1000dlls the 02 costs over the 01










_Modified by Aleman at 12:45 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## gripracer (Mar 25, 2007)

the '01 and '02+ all have the K03sport turbo, and thats all that matters
buy the '01


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Aleman)*

The engines are identical internally- the compression is the same.
The only differences are minor external plumbing and the ecu programming


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Aleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_
And the compression ratio from 9.3:1 to 9.5:1 doesnt matter that much i guess huh?

Those are published/official numbers for the compression in the FAQ, though as bob (bobqzzi) mentioned the actual numbers appear to be ~9.3:1 on all motors.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

i would just save the cash and get the 01' once you chip them, they will be very very similar.


----------



## patfur (Dec 3, 2003)

*What about a 2000?*

What about a 2000 1.8t? Anyone know if the k03 will get you close to a k03s when chipped?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

same me7.5 brain, but the awp engine has supporting parts to let it run a lil faster... like a different maf (as i just learned), I think the injectors are a lil different (i dont know, i was looking at parts and there are in jectors that say AWP ONLY), the map sensor is different, and some of the electrical issues with the 2001 had been fixed in 2002... so its goes a lil deeper than just that... idk, but id spend the extra 500 or 1000 for updated parts... but then agian.... its still used...


----------

